# 2008 X5



## Ssmithusasr (10 mo ago)

Yesterday I had put an Instrument cluster that I bought off eBay to replace mine that the LED readout had blurred. When I started the car after install the mileage and everything looked correct and very nice then two warnings showed for the Electronic damper control and the Dynamic drive malfunction of which I had no problem with before the installation. I got nervous and put the old instrument cluster back in which still worked but now showed an additional AWD & DSC malfunction. I then put the one from eBay back on and all the same 4 errors stayed. Car seems to run and move fine although I didn’t take it back out to see a AWD & DSC malfunction warnings came. I am new to BMW repairs I just ordered a better scanner, Any ideas on what I did wrong and how to fix? Or what to check?


----------

